# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op Linkerborst

## arnoud

Hallo allemaal

mijn naam is arnoud ik ben 17 jaar en ik heb een vraagje.

Woensdagnacht werd ik wakker helemaal trillend en met een hele hoge hartslag ik was op mijn buik in slaap gevalen met hoofd schuin op kussen en heb denk ik mijn nek te ver gedraait. volgonde dag werd ik wakker en had af en toe een beetje druk op mijn borst. nu heb ik dat tot vandaag nog steeds en ik heb niet echt het idee dat het stukken minder is.

is het slim om naar de huisarts te gaan of zou het een kwestie van tijd zijn.

Alvast bedankt,

groeten arnoud uit zwolle

----------


## arnoud

nou dat was ff een reisje ik loop naar beneden toen ik dit had getypt (pc staat op zolder) de druk neemt toe
dus ik loop ff naar buiten frisse lucht en ja bingo hyperfentilatie:S. dokter zei dat hartslag en bloedruk goed was.. nu moet ik van de week bloedtest doen. hopen dat het niks ernstigs is:s

groeten, arnoud

----------

